# Convert videos to DPG format online!



## bobslack (Jun 18, 2008)

The Moon Books Project is breaking new ground, setting new trends and going where no DS website has gone before.

Tired of downloading all the same films to watch on your Nintendo DS? Wish you could convert your own videos, or even download something converted by one of your peers? Well now you can!

Using our state of the art video conversion process, you too can now whip up your own DS format videos from the comfort of your web browser, and share them with your friend via The Moon Books Project.

And yes, we did say from your web browser, no messy software to download. No ritual sacrifices to get it working. 

http://moonbooks.net


----------



## hova1 (Jun 18, 2008)

where is it on the site?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 18, 2008)

...huh? Is this even new? >_> Plus, it looks a little bit like an advertisement.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't think this is a good idea. I (and many others at least) have incredibly slow upload speeds. I don't want to have to upload a 400 MB file (at least, if not more), hope your server can handle this (remember vixy.net, remember how it was always busy? that was useless, and those were just 10 minute max Youtube videos, you're talking feature length films), then download a 200 MB file, too much work when I could just download BatchDPG and convert it all on my own PC.

IMO, a better idea would be a Moonbooks branded DPG converter for use on the PC, still simple, but much more functional.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 18, 2008)

What's the point? Just use BatchDPG. It is most likely faster.


----------



## SleepingDragon (Jun 18, 2008)

That has to be some type of automated advertisement.  At least, that's what it sounds like.


----------



## chuckstudios (Jun 18, 2008)

It's here: http://moonbooks.net/moonbooks/page.php?109

Also it's just stolen borrowed from http://media-convert.com/


----------



## bobslack (Jun 18, 2008)

On the right sidebar, or under the other menu. You must be logged in to use it. The files are not hosted on Moon Books, they are hosted on various services like rapidshare. Also, it's not meant for feature films, I do all the converting of those so I can make sure they are not copyrighted work.


----------



## Urza (Jun 18, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> I don't think this is a good idea. I (and many others at least) have incredibly slow upload speeds. I don't want to have to upload a 400 MB file (at least, if not more), hope your server can handle this (remember vixy.net, remember how it was always busy? that was useless, and those were just 10 minute max Youtube videos, you're talking feature length films), then download a 200 MB file, too much work when I could just download BatchDPG and convert it all on my own PC.
> 
> IMO, a better idea would be a Moonbooks branded DPG converter for use on the PC, still simple, but much more functional.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jun 18, 2008)

bobslack said:
			
		

> On the right sidebar, or under the other menu. You must be logged in to use it. The files are not hosted on Moon Books, they are hosted on various services like rapidshare. Also, it's not meant for feature films, I do all the converting of those so I can make sure they are not copyrighted work.


bobslack, this is not as useful or great as you think it is.


----------



## Ferrariman (Jun 18, 2008)

I might try it to make fun of it. Maybe if I get really bored one day


----------



## bobslack (Jun 18, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> It's here: [url=http://moonbooks.net/moonbooks/page.php?109]http://moonbooks.net/moonbooks/page.php?109[/url]
> 
> Also it's just stolen borrowed from [url=http://media-convert.com/]http://media-convert.com/[/url]
> 
> ...



hrm...

well, i am sleepy...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Jun 18, 2008)

I personally can't see too much use for this. I mean, online conversion is fine for savefiles; they're small and probably easier to convert online instead of filling up your drive with software. But online conversion for video-sized files? That's just ridiculous! Erm.. no offense


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah... I can't ever see how it's possible for me to upload a dvd sized file uploaded to there at 17.6 KBs >.> Perhaps a pdf to jpg converted would be better for people wanting to read pdfs on their dses?


----------



## fischju (Jun 18, 2008)

I used it to convert a .dpg I had encoded years ago into a divx avi, and it actually doesn't look too bad


----------



## Sephi (Jun 19, 2008)

The thing isn't even online.

If you go to Other, then Video To DPG Converter you will see-

Invalid page
Requested page does not exist


----------



## DanTheManMS (Jun 19, 2008)

Apparently you have to be logged into the Moonbooks site to see it.


----------



## bobslack (Jun 19, 2008)

It's been changed so you do not have to be logged in to use it.


----------



## Joey90 (Jun 21, 2008)

Sounds stupid, but if I click Nintendo DS preset, then it outputs as MPEG-4, and if I select DPG, it deselects the NDS preset...


----------



## khan (Jun 21, 2008)

I am suprised, not many know of ezbuilder. It can also convert videos to dpg. I perfer this over any other app.

http://abraxas.no-ip.org/ezbuilder_en


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Jul 1, 2008)

khan said:
			
		

> I am suprised, not many know of ezbuilder. It can also convert videos to dpg. I perfer this over any other app.
> 
> http://abraxas.no-ip.org/ezbuilder_en



When it asks for 1: DPG or 2: DPG (full screen) which one do I press?  I assume it's the full screen one, but I just want to be sure.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 1, 2008)

yep looks like copied from media-convert.com


----------



## Holaitsme (Jul 1, 2008)

but it sucks the voice sync is way out


----------



## Curley5959 (Jul 1, 2008)

That happens when you convert them unfortunately.. The dpg format is so poor


----------

